# A ride to the Netherlands, Part 2



## totallyfixed (10 Sep 2013)

Now for the first time we were truly on our own and there was opportunity to really take stock of our surroundings, the many canals that seemed to pop up willy nilly around every corner, cycle paths everywhere, on both sides of the canals and more often than not on either side of the streets. Cycling along through the suburbs side by side we were often beeped by souped up scooters and mopeds coming up behind us. More noticeable than anything else to me though, was the absence of helmets, I felt completely at home. 
Following cycling signs in NL is both a science and an art, the knack is knowing when to apply which, there are the green circles with numbers in them, not in any discernible sequence, which after 2 days we realised were the scenic routes and they make a nonsense out of your calculated daily mileage, then there were the red place name signs that are the more direct route with distances on them. There are also "Lf" routes these are the long distance ones that sometimes coincide with the others, sigh, it took a while......
Anyway, to continue, we somehow wound our way back to the coast and picked up the LF North Sea Route that would take us most of the way to Alkmaar. The path through the sand dunes must have run for 30km or more punctuated by the odd unintentional foray inland where we were temporarily misplaced. This path though the dunes is incredible and we really pushed on here, at one point catching and dropping a roadie, not bad considering it wasn't flat, but the weather was beautiful and we felt great. Late afternoon we crossed [free] on the ferry at IJMuiden [weird name] where we got chatting to a Dutch couple who had also got lost where we did, that made me feel MUCH better and then it was 15km to go to our first address.
At each place we stayed at we had given a 2 hour window as to when we would arrive, plus we had their phone numbers which we never had to use. Locating the actual street was done by taking pictures off google maps on our phones back in the UK.
It was in Alkmaar that we encountered our first roundabout, what a joy! Everyone gives way to the cyclist, you merely indicate when you are leaving so other cyclists joining don't have to stop, I could wax lyrical about Dutch roundabouts for hours.
Our first host was an older lady who lived alone [perfect spoken English of course] and after welcoming us we showered and walked into the old town for an El Fresco meal, perfect! 
All the overnight stops I had planned in larger towns so as to be able to walk to somewhere to eat.
The next morning after a good breakfast provided by our host we quickly realised a [cough] minor flaw in our plans - getting out of towns in the right direction, on several occasions we were saved by our hosts but an equal number of times we spent far too long trying to find our way out. Canals often came to the rescue,
dr_pink on the cycle path leaving Alkmaar [yes, it is a cycle path, not a road!]






Our destination today was Leeuwarden via Harlingen and the plan was to ride across the Afluitsdijk, 30km of dike separating the North sea from the IJsselmeer and the rest of NL. We knew that it would be gruelling if there was a head wind but fortunately it was a side wind so we thought that would be doable without losing too much time, we hadn't reckoned on the circular green signs taking us in every direction but the one we wanted to go in to get to it. After covering twice the distance intended we reached the small town of Hippolytshoef 3km shy of the dike and refuelled at a supermarket, something we did on a daily basis.
The dyke was amazing and despite the distance across we saw many other cyclists from full on touring bikes and families to time trialists using the dead straight path for training. About a third of the way across we stopped at a couple of monuments and I took this picture representing one of the workers, I hadn't realised until later that he was crushing a caravan with his head!




As a feat of engineering it beggars belief, the dyke to our left was 7 meters high, then the wide cycle path followed by a substantial strip of land separating us from a dual carriageway, just incredible.
I don't know how many of you have ridden a dead straight cycle path where you can see for miles ahead, but on this day the sun was creating mirages out of distant cyclists, for a long time it was difficult to ascertain whether they were coming towards us or travelling in the same direction and it would be many minutes of hard cycling before we could determine which. In an effort to get across as quickly as possible [it was difficult to take a wrong turning] we averaged 16.4 mph and at one point dr_pink had to be dissuaded from chasing down a couple of TT'ers. Hills were in short supply but before arriving in Leeuwarden [and bearing in mind it is the hill climbing season when we get back] I found something for dr_pink to practice on 




Leeuwarden was wonderful, the family we stayed with were brilliant, in fact we had dinner with them after a our usual walk around, [we have kept in touch and will return to visit]. 
The weather so far had been very kind to us, even hot on occasions, was that about to change? On each of the previous 2 days we had cycled over 130 km so I had planned a shorter day next..........
Chapter 3 to follow, a headwind, rain, hills and lost [temporarily misplaced] [again].


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2013)

Great post TF.
[Off to Harwich and Hoek van Holland on the Stena Ferry tonight]


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Sep 2013)

I'm gripped cant wait for part 3.


----------



## User169 (10 Sep 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Great post TF.
> [Off to Harwich and Hoek van Holland on the Stena Ferry tonight]


 

It hasn't stopped raining for at least 24hours


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> It hasn't stopped raining for at least 24hours


Yes I saw the forecast, but you have to keep those canals topped up .


slowmotion said:


> Great post TF.
> [Off to Harwich and Hoek van Holland on the Stena Ferry tonight]


Enjoy! The cabins are great but drink is a real rip off.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> It hasn't stopped raining for at least 24hours


 I saw the forecast a couple of days ago. It doesn't look like it's going to be dry for some time. Never mind.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2013)

Keep going TF, can't wait for the rest of the report!


----------

